# [EVDL] OT: Radio Shack 22-812 DMM serial port interfacing to computer



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how difficult it can be to interface a simple serial
port device on a modern computer.

I did the bluetooth serial thing on my EV. All you need is actually
only one serial to BT adapter, I payed about $45 for mine. On the
computer side you just need a $3 USB-2-BT adapter. The serial
protocol is standard in all bluetooth hardware and is therefore
interoperable across different adapters.

After a one time configuration, my EV just shows up as another serial
port on my computer.

The range is about 25' with one wall between me and the EV. I'm about
to hack a bigger antenna into the 232-BT adapter on the EV so I can
monitor it when it is in the garage (currently out of range).








> Chuck Hursch <[email protected]> wrote:
> > snip
> 
> > And
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, sounds like the bluetooth setup will be a simple affair (yeah, 
right... ;^>), and I'm looking forward to making it happen.

It would be about 15-25 feet from the voltmeter with serial-bluetooth 
antenna to either the desktop or laptop. Have to go through the metal 
skin or windows of the car. Then it's up through the floor between the 
carports and first level apartments. Then also a lateral distance that 
requires going through another wall or two. I concluded this would need 
the 300' level of bluetooth antenna, which seemed to be about $45-50 on 
each end. Even on the computer end, aren't I going to need that power?

Do you happen to recall where you bought your adapters?

Thanks,
Chuck

PS: Basically, my experience seems to be one of a sh*t magnet. I don't 
like to say that really, but I seem to bounce off every wall there is, 
and every problem comes to me, just like all the nails and screws in my 
EV's tires. I guess that's part of the learning curve, but sometimes I 
wonder if I'll ever get these projects I want to do in life done before 
I keel over...

Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> Isn't it amazing how difficult it can be to interface a simple serial
> port device on a modern computer.
> 
> I did the bluetooth serial thing on my EV. All you need is actually
> only one serial to BT adapter, I payed about $45 for mine. On the
> computer side you just need a $3 USB-2-BT adapter. The serial
> protocol is standard in all bluetooth hardware and is therefore
> interoperable across different adapters.
> 
> After a one time configuration, my EV just shows up as another serial
> port on my computer.
> 
> The range is about 25' with one wall between me and the EV. I'm about
> to hack a bigger antenna into the 232-BT adapter on the EV so I can
> monitor it when it is in the garage (currently out of range).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>


> Chuck Hursch <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> snip
> >
> >> And
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The adapter I use is one of these: ebay auction number 180475074993
The antenna I bought is this one, or similar: ebay 180411776883
The PC side is one of these: ebay 230443370651


Internally the bluetooth adapters use a tiny little zigzag trace on
the PCB as an antenna. Anything will be an improvement compared to
that. I just need another 20' so i suspect that adding an antenna to
the car end will be sufficient in my case. Best results would of
course be had with a real antenna on booth ends.





> Chuck Hursch <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Ok, sounds like the bluetooth setup will be a simple affair (yeah,
> > right... ;^>), and I'm looking forward to making it happen.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<snip>

> Aside from the python RS22812 program, I did want to mention that
> EVDL'er Jeff Shanab posted 3/5/10 that he had written a RS22812
> monitoring program, but I have not seen it. It would be interesting
> to see what he did.
<snip>

What I did was write it in C and got interested in the newer LHBB that
doesn't need it and set it aside. After I mentioned it, I looked and I
looked, and LOL, I can't find it. Somewhere on one of my hard drives :-(




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> > <snip>
> >
> >> Aside from the python RS22812 program, I did want to mention that
> ...


----------

